# Problems after using connectify.me



## bjarnovikus (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello people for TSG,

Since this is my first visit and question on this website it's possible that I've done something wrong but I think this thread is in the correct place. If there is any information missing in this thread... just ask it... I don't know what information to include.

Well, a few days ago I was playing around with connectify.me to connect my psp and my computer (specs are below) to eachother for a few homebrew apps (and connecting to my homeserver without a real internet connection). I found connectify.me very interesting but it only supports WPA2 by default... but I could select more options as well but they were in adhoc. I clicked on the WEP-protection (the one that the psp accepts and connectify.me allows me to use) and my Wireless Connection to my router itself went away. I stopped the hotspot but it still didn't come back.

I can't get any wireless access points anymore in Windows 7. There was still an entry from the adhoc connection but I've deleted that one. I've tried to update the wireless adapter (it did, but didn't solve my problem). I also tried system restory but for some strange reason windows didn't had any system restore points anymore. 

Furthermore... there is nothing wrong with the router... all other wireless devices can connect to it without any problem.

In windows XP there was an option to select to wich kind of connections XP could connect with. But it seems to be dissapeared completely in Windows 7.


I hope there is anyone that can I help me.

Note: Sorry for my bad English... It's not my native language.


System specs:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3948 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 119232 MB, Free - 25826 MB; D: Total - 337702 MB, Free - 336512 MB; I: Total - 305168 MB, Free - 111553 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. , K72Jr, 1.0 , BSN12345678901234567
Antivirus: BitDefender Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


Thanks in advance
Bjarnovikus


----------



## bjarnovikus (Jun 9, 2011)

Is there someone who can help me... I still have this problem.

(I don't know when I may "bump" here, if I did something wrong... sorry please say it so I can remember this for the future  )


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're fine.  You may bump after about 24 hours.

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver. If it is an integrated adapter get the driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site.

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## bjarnovikus (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm still connected with my LAN cable and it's working... But it's just stupid to have one cable running from the tv to my computer around the house  And it's a laptop with wifi 

*Xirrus Wi-Inspector:*
Please see the attached files... there is a screenshot uploaded there.

*ipconfig /all*
_Please note that I have installed a dutch version of windows... so this is in Dutch... I'm sorry_


```
Windows IP-configuratie

   Hostnaam  . . . . . . . . . . . . : %mycomputername%
   Primair DNS-achtervoegsel . . . . : 
   Knooppunttype . . . . . . . . . . : hybride
   IP-routering ingeschakeld . . . . : nee
   WINS-proxy ingeschakeld . . . . . : nee
   DNS-achtervoegselzoeklijst. . . . : telenet.be

Ethernet-adapter voor LAN-verbinding:

   Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: telenet.be
   Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
   Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 20-CF-30-12-77-47
   DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : ja
   Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld  : ja
   Link-local IPv6-adres . . . . . . : %mycurentipv6ithink?%(voorkeur) 
   IPv4-adres. . . . . . . . . . . . : %mycurentip%(voorkeur) 
   Subnetmasker. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
   Lease verkregen . . . . . . . . . : maandag 13 juni 2011 19:22:41
   Lease verlopen. . . . . . . . . . : dinsdag 14 juni 2011 0:52:42
   Standaardgateway. . . . . . . . . : 84.197.240.1
   DHCP-server . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.130.137.3
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 337694512
   DHCPv6-client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-DA-E2-80-74-F0-6D-77-8F-C1
   DNS-servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.130.130.132
                                       195.130.131.132
   NetBIOS via TCPIP . . . . . . . . : ingeschakeld

Draadloos LAN-adapter voor Draadloze netwerkverbinding:

   Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
   Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: 
   Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
   Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 74-F0-6D-77-8F-C1
   DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : ja
   Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld  : ja

Ethernet-adapter voor VirtualBox Host-Only Network:

   Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: 
   Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter
   Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 08-00-27-00-80-B7
   DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
   Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld  : ja
   Link-local IPv6-adres . . . . . . : fe80::1f5:4cfe:c2a8:65dd%23(voorkeur) 
   IPv4-adres. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.56.1(voorkeur) 
   Subnetmasker. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Standaardgateway. . . . . . . . . : 
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 537395239
   DHCPv6-client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-DA-E2-80-74-F0-6D-77-8F-C1
   DNS-servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS via TCPIP . . . . . . . . : ingeschakeld

Tunnel-adapter voor isatap.{56FC5CCB-7A21-4D72-9747-D62A6550284E}:

   Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
   Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: 
   Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
   Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld  : ja

Tunnel-adapter voor Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
   Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: 
   Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
   Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld  : ja

Tunnel-adapter voor isatap.telenet.be:

   Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
   Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: telenet.be
   Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
   Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld  : ja

Tunnel-adapter voor 6TO4 Adapter:

   Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: telenet.be
   Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
   Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
   Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld  : ja
   IPv6-adres. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:54c5:f98c::54c5:f98c(voorkeur) 
   Standaardgateway. . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
   DNS-servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.130.130.132
                                       195.130.131.132
   NetBIOS via TCPIP . . . . . . . . : uitgeschakeld

Tunnel-adapter voor isatap.{4EDDC0A4-C177-43B8-BC57-4B52B75DADBC}:

   Mediumstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : medium ontkoppeld
   Verbindingsspec. DNS-achtervoegsel: 
   Beschrijving. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
   Fysiek adres. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP ingeschakeld . . . . . . . . : nee
   Autom. configuratie ingeschakeld  : ja
```
I've did this command when connected with a LAN connection. I think this doesn't makes any difference?

And I'm sure my router is plugged in and configurered correctly. The problem happened after I've clicked the start hotspot button and my other laptop (it's an old one, I keep it for tests and for running a private server) can connect to my router without any problems.

Thanks in advance... I hope I provided enough information.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You appear to have a public IP configuration there. So, assuming you are only paying for one public IP address the router cannot be properly connected and getting internet access.

You are not even detecting any wireless networks. Assuming there should be at least one to be detected your wireless is probably switched off, or possibly defective.


----------



## bjarnovikus (Jun 9, 2011)

If you are talking about "your wireless"... are you talking about my computer or my access point. Because my access point is working fine. If you are talking about my computer... how can I turn it on again. I've tried to use the enable/disable button on xirrus but it said it wanted to disable it... So it was already enabled.


----------



## xardas93s (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi

I had the same problem, it's the driver conectify comes with. You have to uninstall it to solve the problem, to do so :

-go to "Network and Sharing Center" ( Start > Control Panel > Network and Internet > Network and Sharing Center )

- click "Change adapter settings" from the left panel

- select "Proprieties" of you network adapter, and uninstall " Conectify diver" from there

It should solve the problem but will render you unable to use conectify.

If anyone have a solution for this problem let us know, meanwhile i will search and if i find something i will let you know.
Hope it helped, and have a good day.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> If you are talking about my computer... how can I turn it on again.


I am talking about your computer's integrated wireless. If I knew your laptop's brand I might know what/where the switch is.

Looks like you're getting help now from somebody with Connectify experience. Thanks, xardas93s, for registering to help out here.


----------



## bjarnovikus (Jun 9, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> I am talking about your computer's integrated wireless. If I knew your laptop's brand I might know what/where the switch is.
> 
> Looks like you're getting help now from somebody with Connectify experience. Thanks, xardas93s, for registering to help out here.


It is acutally turned on... when I'm using this shortcut (Fn+F2 on my Asus laptop) Windows Mobility Centrum displays that my wireless is turned off... When pressing this combination a second time it says that my computer is not connected to a wireless network.



xardas93s said:


> Hi
> 
> I had the same problem, it's the driver conectify comes with. You have to uninstall it to solve the problem, to do so :
> 
> ...


I've already uninstalled Connectify.me ... So the driver is already uninstalled. Should I re-install it again (a 4th time actually ) and just uninstall the driver?

Reinstalling my computer is not a good idea... This laptop is maybe 2 months old so it's still fast and runs without any problems. So it would not be a good idea to reinstall the entire OS just for a network configuration error.

I've also made a support ticket on there website without any response. Does anyone have experience with their support? Because I'm already waiting for a response for more then one week.


----------



## bjarnovikus (Jun 9, 2011)

Still not solved


----------



## Leinan (Dec 10, 2004)

hi sorry for barging in but have you consider asking the tech support from connectify.me? this free app is promising although there are lot to include e.g drivers, compatibility.


----------



## bjarnovikus (Jun 9, 2011)

If you have read the thread you saw that I have already opened a support ticket at connectify.me. But thanks for your help.

Is there a program where I can see ALL network settings? So maybe I can see what's wrong then.


----------



## bjarnovikus (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, this problem is fixed... I asked today to someone with more experience with connectify.me and I couldn't even finish my question because he knew my problem (he had the same problem). The solution is simple:

You need to delete the adapter of the wireless connection (my normal one) and let windows re-install it again. It's that simple! 

Anyway, thanks for the help!


----------

